# minnesota fisher season



## dtphh55 (Dec 13, 2012)

how did everyone do on our super long fisher and martin season
if we are that low on fisher close the season for a years instead of only 6 day season
even though me and my son did very well up by lake of the woods area
ending up with 5 martin and 3 fisher for the both of us
thanks for readind


----------

